# Sheffield Coffee spots



## adywells (Jan 6, 2019)

Heres a couple of my faves...

Bragazzi's on Abbeydale Road - http://www.bragazzis.co.uk

Foundry Coffe Roasters on Wharncliffe House, 44 Bank St, Sheffield S1 2DS - www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com


----------



## adywells (Jan 6, 2019)

popped into Upshot on Glossop road today. Really good!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't miss Foundry in the Cutlery Works too


----------



## swiftybswift (Feb 2, 2019)

Have you tried Tampa? Just up from the train station. I will have to try upshot


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

swiftybswift said:


> Have you tried Tampa? Just up from the train station. I will have to try upshot


We keep meaning to pop into Tampa. I'm not certain but I think Joey is there pouring his amazing latte art, ex Foundry.


----------

